# Our New Boy



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We got him home today. He is a Big boy, good lord. At 8 weeks he wouldn't fit in my wife's lap on the way home. I want to say the breeder told us he was 14 lbs. However, there was so much going on, I could be mistaken. 

I was having trouble getting any decent shots. I'll break out the real camera tomorrow. 

We have not decided on a name yet. I'd like to spend a couple days with him first. The breeder wants us to come up with a P name for AKC. I think we are going to name him Piccolo von Kaltwasser for AKC. 

Oh and he is a grunter... makes me laugh. I'll start another thread once we actually name him to document his growth.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

What a cutie! Congrats on the new pup He's going to be such a looker when he's older. Love how dark he is!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

One ear is trying to stand up already. Let the ear dance begin.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

coated bi-color! Look forward to watching the progress.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Handsome man!! Love the bicolors!!! I'm a little bit biased, but they are the best! ;-)


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwwww, what a cutie! I love bi-colors, too. My preference with bi-colors is a solid black face. I'm in love with your puppy.:wub:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

He is adorable. 

Jelpy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I forgot about the grunting, lol. Nice looking boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking Pup. Congratulations!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice looking pup.


----------



## mister_e (Dec 25, 2013)

I love his colors also, very nice looking pup. He looks similar in color to our girl


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

He has a beautiful coat. I bet he is going to be a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing your pictures. Will enjoy seeing him grow up.

Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such a cutie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie26 (Nov 30, 2013)

Great looking pup, 

The wife and I were looking at our 3 year olds puppy pictures this weekend and commenting on how **** cute GSD are as puppies. Our girl still grunts when I come home from a 24 hr shift and she buries her head in my chest to get behind her ears rubbed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

He did pretty good last night considering it was the first night away from momma and his siblings. He slept in his crate all night, sort of... He would cry/howl, then let out a big grown and settle down. 

About 2:30 this morning he fired up. I let him settle down then we went outside and he pee'd. Repeat at 6:30 this morning and he pee'd and poo'd. He may be letting us know but it's very subtle. Everything is a cry. 

We are on top of him but so far no accidents in the house. I'll check the crate later but I'll be surprised if he pee'd in there. He is eating about 3/4 cups, 3 times a day. 

We had some visitors last night and he was great with them. A father and his two teenage sons dropped by. So far he hasn't met a stranger. 

Strange sounds he perks up and looks but hasn't run or backed away. Our son's Jack Russel mix he is pretty indifferent about. She moves too fast for him, i think he has trouble tracking her. 

I have high hopes for him. Today, I think we are going to take it easy, play, maybe get a bath because he has kennel crusties. Tomorrow we go and visit Grandma


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Too cute! Congratulations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome little pup! :wub:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a quick little video. I was playing with the cell phone this morning.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a coated bi colour -- going to be a looker !
Piccolo as a name ? You know piccolo is "small" in Italian and that boy is going to be anything but small.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

carmspack said:


> a coated bi colour -- going to be a looker !
> Piccolo as a name ? You know piccolo is "small" in Italian and that boy is going to be anything but small.


Haha, oxymoron?? Piccolo has a family memory for us. We aren't going to call him that regardless. Just need a P name for the registry. It's looking like he will be named Dagr (Dag). Still a little on the fence. 

yeah, he grows into those feet, we are in trouble


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how about Groot which is Big in Dutch


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how about Pilgrim -- like John Wayne movie pilgrim 'big'

gives you a P and a grim


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

How about "Pilot" love that name for a Dog or a Horse!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pistol
Pan
Pharoah
Paxton
Pascal
Picasso​


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Whoa I'm a bit late to this but congratulations on the pup.

Such a cutie pie, Best of luck with him


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Can you post his pedigree, or pics of his parents?? I'd love to see them, was one of them a bicolor? He's going to be handsome!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Mom: 










Dad:










I can post their pedigrees as well if you want to see them.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pedigree , of course !


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Mom: 
Kaida von Narnia

Dad: 
Krak Van de Gulderij


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice color, good looker. A "grunter"...a talker for sure. Congrats.


----------

